# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  RAPAEL Smart Glove, rehab device, Neofect, Suji-gu, Korea

## Airicist

Designer - Neofect

----------


## Airicist

Article "South Korean Tech Company Neofect Creates 'Raphael Smart Glove,' Designed To Help Stroke Victims Regain Arm And Hand Skills"

by Steve Smith
November 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

RAPAEL Smart Glove - Rehab at home

Published on Oct 30, 2017




> See how the RAPAEL Smart Glove helps Michael, a decorated Vietnam Veteran, continue his stroke recovery through motivational training programs.

----------

